# Consruction Senior Project Manager - Salary Guide



## vagtsio

Hi everyone

I am negotiating a role with a global company for a Senior project Manager/Account Director role in Hong Kong, in the construction industry on a consultancy environment. 
I have a few questions, any help will be appreciated!

- I was wondering what salary is approximately right for such a role. 
- Will i as an expat be paying tax?
- I have a young child that will need to register to a nursery - what are fees like?
- what shouls i ask as a benefits package from my employer?

Thank you all in advance


----------



## vagtsio

Noone with some idea?!! Help!!!


----------



## vagtsio

Still no help ((


----------



## Pawsss

*HK*



vagtsio said:


> Noone with some idea?!! Help!!!


Salaries vary depending on companies. Currently work for a MNC as director but have just left. They have to UK PM's and they will leave very soon as very low wages.
The problem is supply and demand. Macau and Singapore projects are finished so supply out weighs demand.
In saying that HK is going though massive growth with infrastructure so if you have experience in tunneling or airports then you will well.

Rent is expensive here and schools are had to get into and expensive. I live here and I have heard that there is a 3 year waiting list for expat schools.


----------

